# feniec cannon 360's date



## ultimateinc (Dec 3, 2008)

Does anyone know the real date that the feniex cannon 360's are suppose to be released. i heard feb 14th. Wondering if anyone has heard any different ? 

Thnaks!


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

On or around that date. They are sweet I seen a few on a new demo car


----------



## CoastalEVS (Jan 8, 2015)

All that is known is hopefully mid February. We are accepting pre orders now.


----------



## sns250 (Oct 28, 2009)

What's the difference between the current cannons and the 360's?


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

sns250;1948963 said:


> what's the difference between the current cannons and the 360's?


x2............


----------



## CoastalEVS (Jan 8, 2015)

sns250;1948963 said:


> What's the difference between the current cannons and the 360's?





SnowGuy73;1949010 said:


> x2............


The Cannon 360's have different optics as compared to the current Cannon's. The 360 has 360 degree optics while the 120 has 120 degree optics. This may result in filling the light housing you place them in better, however that will also depend on other variables. We are currently accepting preorders for these which would ship as soon as they get released. I have attached a photo of the optics of the new 360. Another cool thing they started doing on all the Cannons is providing a quick connect plug between the ballast and the light itself, which allows for easier installation.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2014)

My rep said that he would contact us. We're only looking at about another 1-2 weeks.


----------



## ultimateinc (Dec 3, 2008)

Any one buy a set of these 360's ? If so do you guys like them ??


----------



## Tri-State PSE (Jan 22, 2012)

Maybe this will help:


----------



## ultimateinc (Dec 3, 2008)

Tri- state. Do you sell them ? What's the price if you do ? Thanks.


----------



## Tri-State PSE (Jan 22, 2012)

Yep, we sell lot's of them!!
MAP pricing is: $69.00/each for the Cannon 120's and $79.00/each for the 360's, but if you call us, we'll give you a better deal.
513.422.5775


----------



## Wicked Warnings (Oct 16, 2015)

We have used them, i dont carw for the lens the way it blocks 100% of the light output directly forward and forces it all out the edge. The 120 is a much better head if you ask me 99% of the time.


----------



## Tri-State PSE (Jan 22, 2012)

I agree.
The Cannon 360 requires a specific light housing to benefit from it's unique light spread. The 120-Cannon is effective in 99.9% of light housings.


----------



## Wicked Warnings (Oct 16, 2015)

Everyone want the "new stuff" even if it was designed for something totally different than thier application right? LOL


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

I just put cannon 120s in my backup lights I got the amber and white . They r very bright . Thanks Tri state


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

lawnboy2121;2073637 said:


> I just put cannon 120s in my backup lights I got the amber and white . They r very bright . Thanks Tri state


What truck did you put them in


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

My 2015 ram 3500. I put them in the backup lights


----------



## ultimateinc (Dec 3, 2008)

So a 2012 Gmc 2500HD. I should use the 120's instead of the 360's??


----------



## CoastalEVS (Jan 8, 2015)

ultimateinc;2087425 said:


> So a 2012 Gmc 2500HD. I should use the 120's instead of the 360's??


Yes, I think you would be happier with that!


----------



## ultimateinc (Dec 3, 2008)

Thank you !


----------



## BigBoyPlowin (Nov 16, 2012)

I just installed the 120's in my reverser lights and front fogs and LOVEEEE THEM.. I got a deal on 4 whites but really wanted the combination of that and amber at least-- but it's ok. 

Any one elses' lights blink before going to steady burn? 
Just wondering if I should call feniex about it.. It's not a big deal, but I don't want to find out down the road that they were faulty. 

When I shift into reverse (I think) the slave moded strobe blinks 2-3 times before going steady burn.. Same goes for my front HAW's... Just one of the two on both sides..


----------



## CoastalEVS (Jan 8, 2015)

BigBoyPlowin;2087436 said:


> I just installed the 120's in my reverser lights and front fogs and LOVEEEE THEM.. I got a deal on 4 whites but really wanted the combination of that and amber at least-- but it's ok.
> 
> Any one elses' lights blink before going to steady burn?
> Just wondering if I should call feniex about it.. It's not a big deal, but I don't want to find out down the road that they were faulty.
> ...


Sounds like they are set to brake mode instead of steady burn, one pattern away from steady burn.


----------



## BigBoyPlowin (Nov 16, 2012)

CoastalEVS;2087442 said:


> Sounds like they are set to brake mode instead of steady burn, one pattern away from steady burn.


Thx so much.. Got the reverse lights working right.. 
Never hooked up the front lights to the pattern switch so I have to do that then repeat the step for those.. Should work! Lol thanks for the help


----------

